# New to the world of IBS



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post here. I thought I might share my story.









My name is Sydney and I am 26 years old. My doctor has not officially diagnosed IBS-C, but during my appt next month I'm sure he will. He talked about it, but wanted me to get an endoscopy+colonoscopy done first to rule out other diseases. Which all came back normal by the way. For nearly the last 2 years I have been struggling consistently with upper and lower abdominal pain/cramping. In that time span I had my gallbladder and appendix removed. The doctor's figured since I no longer had stones or my appendix, the pain may resolve. Unfortunately I am still having trouble with my bowel.







I was finally referred to a gastro clinic after I had a pretty nasty bout of constipation that left me in extreme pain crumpled on the floor.

I joined here after my sis and Uncle made a suggestion of finding some sort of support group. Needless to say it's been very frustrating because after a major change in my diet and endless trips to the doc, I can't seem to find any relief. I can be in so much pain sometimes, I am afraid to eat. I feel like I've become one of those people who are a burden dietary wise when out with friends or family. I come from a family of go big or go home eating types and I don't think they truly understand what it is I'm going through. I'm getting depressed and at a loss over it.







I'm sure a lot of you feel this way and I'm looking for any recommendations you may have.

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

wait till results of tests are in first


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi sydney and welcome to the board.

so sorry you're suffering from chronic constipation. there are a lot of us here with that problem and a lot of good information, tips and ideas about dealing with chronic constipation on the IBS-C and Chronic Constipation forum so you might want to take a look around on there and do some reading (and posting) if you haven't already done that.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

hopefully at your appointment next month with your gastro doc you can discuss all this in depth with him and tell him how severely it is impacting your quality of life and he will be able to figure out a treatment plan that will bring you some relief. there are medications out there that can help with chronic constipation. and there are also anti spasmodics that can help relieve pain, if that pain is due to colonic spasms. your doc will explain your options to you.

and there are other tests you can have as well that will help diagnose why you are so constipated. the sitz marker test (colonic transit study) will dx if you have slow transit constipation or colonic inertia. the defecogram (defecatory proctogram) will dx if you have problems with getting stool out--outlet problems such as pelvic floor dysfunction, a rectocele, a rectal prolapse etc.

you mentioned in another post that you are using a squatty potty, which is good. elevating the feet while sitting on the toilet is really helpful in allowing a more complete evacuation.

you also mentioned drinking a tea called, "Soothing Mint Get Regular" and said that helps. that can be another good thing to do. if you are having problems with C, it's helpful to take something every day to keep things moving and keep from getting impacted.

good luck at your gastro appointment. hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi I'm Jim,

Just some info about me sorry if I babble.
I haven't been diagnosed with IBS but I've had the symptoms for 20 years or so on and off. 
I suffer from such bad anxiety , white coat syndrome , needles , blood I'm a mess. I don't go
To doctors or hospitals at best I go to Medi care if I have strep or something but I barely can do that.
This is my current symptoms some newer then I'm use too.
Started June 16th with type 7 BM's and nausea, bad gas. This went on now till July 28th.
July 28th I had constipation bad cramps LLQ at times its RLQ or Upper. One day constipated next day diarrhea . Currently I just have Type 6 & Type 7 all week with cramps in LLQ mostly minor RLQ there are times in day I have no pain at all. I can only assume I have IBS my mother has it and had same issues. I have acid reflux and been taking Omeprazole for 10 years it works great for that. But I get trapped wind a lot this past week but my pain is mostly dull never bend over in pain or cant function. One thing happend today while I was searching web for my answer and it brought me to this informative forum. I keep notes on all my pain, gas, BM , Food intake and drinks and meds dates and times. According to my records the past 3 times I had pasta I got real bad bloating and pain is this a IBS issue because my mom doesn't have this problem? Only last thing I have no Blood in stool , no discoloration or anything like that. I do get quite a bit of mucus BM's lately . Any information on this would be greatly appreciated and thank you all in advance for dealing with my babbling on this issue my family is loosing patience with me but wife understands my panics and fears.


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

Patrick ibs c said:


> wait till results of tests are in first


My biopsies came back normal and the findings on my endoscopy+colonoscopy were also normal. I guess we'll see what they want to pursue next?


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

annie7 said:


> Hi sydney and welcome to the board.
> 
> so sorry you're suffering from chronic constipation. there are a lot of us here with that problem and a lot of good information, tips and ideas about dealing with chronic constipation on the IBS-C and Chronic Constipation forum so you might want to take a look around on there and do some reading (and posting) if you haven't already done that.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your comment! I'll take a look at the link you provided.







Yeah, I'm hoping to discuss everything in more detail. Wow, they sure have a lot of additional testing. I do need to get on a more regular schedule of taking at home remedies. Do you find it helpful to keep a food diary? I tried for a few days and eventually fell out of it. I'm thinking I'll have to try again to get a better gauge of what I can and can't eat.







Any tips to stay on track?


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

Balt72 said:


> Hi I'm Jim,
> 
> Just some info about me sorry if I babble.
> I haven't been diagnosed with IBS but I've had the symptoms for 20 years or so on and off.
> ...


Haha no worries about the babbling.







I'm sorry you suffer from anxiety, I do on occasion as well. I do quite alright with needles and blood. I work as a vet assistant, it doesn't bug me too much!







Funnily enough, I can't look though when they take blood samples. I don't have nearly as much acid reflux since changing my diet, but I find tums and famotidine work just fine. If I eat pasta, I have to have whole wheat with light sauces and absolutely no cheese.







Anyway, I hope you find some good remedies and help here. I know I already am!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi sydney

about the food diary-- i had chronic constipation for many many years and by the time i first heard about keeping a food diary, i already knew what foods bound me up







so no, i never kept one for my C problems.

i have chronic, almost daily migraines, though, and for those i do keep a headache diary. it's really quite useful in helping to figure out triggers and keep a record of treatment relief (if any) etc.

so my tips for staying on track with a diary is sheer motivation. i desperately want/need to try to get my migraines under control and keeping the diary as a record of everything really is useful for me and my neuro doc.


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

annie7 said:


> hi sydney
> 
> about the food diary-- i had chronic constipation for many many years and by the time i first heard about keeping a food diary, i already knew what foods bound me up
> 
> ...


I'm still going by trial and error, I guess I just need to find the time to write things down and keep with it.







I recently found some helpful charts via pinterest that I keep handy. I'm sorry you're suffering from chronic migraines.







Any relation to IBS? I know headaches can be caused by it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks. no my migraines are not related to ibs. i do not have ibs.

years ago ibs-c was my original diagnosis but after doing some reading i became convinced that i had more going on than ibs so i found a good gastroenterologist and asked for some tests which showed that i had colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction and a few other problems and that ibs-c was a misdiagnosis.


----------



## Kayboo21 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi IBS Sydney.
Sorry to hear you are so poorly. I totally understand how you feel 
I have IBS and IC. I'm 33, and totally share your experience unfortunately. Eating out is a nightmare for me. I find keeping a food diary really helpful. Often I take a pic on my phone to keep track If I'm at work or busy and don't have time to write it down. I'm the same as Jim with pasta, and I find bread sets me off too? Do you find that the natural remedies help the IBS? X


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Kayboo21,

Yes the FODMAP diet ... I was told about it in this group. I have started it 2 days ago and my pain is almost gone . I still have D but go 2 times a day and the pain went from level 10 to 2 I highly recommend it...


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

annie7 said:


> thanks. no my migraines are not related to ibs. i do not have ibs.
> 
> years ago ibs-c was my original diagnosis but after doing some reading i became convinced that i had more going on than ibs so i found a good gastroenterologist and asked for some tests which showed that i had colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction and a few other problems and that ibs-c was a misdiagnosis.


Oh I see. Yikes.







I have actually never heard about those except from your previous post. I'll have to do some reading.


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

Kayboo21 said:


> Hi IBS Sydney.
> Sorry to hear you are so poorly. I totally understand how you feel
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment.







I do okay with white bread or whole grain. Wheat bread really feels damaging I found out.







I've been trying to drink "Soothing Mint Get Regular" Yogi tea every night to help get things moving in the morning. That particular time of day seems to be the hardest for me. It does help.


----------

